
Tesla Investors Should Nix Musk's $2.6B Grant - stehat
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-08/tesla-investors-should-nix-musk-s-2-6-billion-grant-iss-says
======
aurizon
Yeah, Make him quit and move on..... Bloomberg - this is an incentive, if he
makes that 2.6B the shareholders will make 268B

Do not cut nose to make your face feel spited...

